# Seksualiteit > Zwangerschap >  Vingeren

## meimei

mijn vriendin heeft voor me afgetrokken, er kwam ook sperma op mijn hand. Na het aftrekken heb ik mijn hand geveegd aan mijn kleding en ben ik gaan eten, na het eten heb ik mijn vriendin gevingerd, is er kans dat ze zwanger is?

----------


## Sylvia93

Hallo Meimei,

Er zijn al een aantal topics over of je van vingeren zwanger kunt worden, dit kan dus niet. Je hebt je hand na het aftrekken afgeveegd, en sperma overleefd buiten het lichaam niet langer dan maximaal 5 min. Je bent vervolgens gaan eten, en daarna pas je vriendin gevingerd, er is dus geen enkele kans dat je vriendin nu zwanger is  :Wink:  Overigens moet sperma ook met een behoorlijke snelheid in de vagina worden 'gespoten' mits er een kans is op zwangerschap. Geen zorgen om maken dus!

Groetjes Sylvia

----------

